# Shop Vac Hoses



## RustyPlaneWW (Sep 10, 2018)

I’ve been looking at the small tools adapter by Rockler, but I’ve seen some folks on YouTube that seem to have dust collection hoses that are pretty darn flexible. Not like the cumbersome hoses that come with the shopvac. 

Anyone have any idea what those types of hoses are? Brands? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have a Bosch 16' hose for use with sanders, routers, and a hand power plane. It is 1' in dia., super flexible, crush proof and came with an adapter to plug into my ShopVac. By the way, ShopVac makes an adapter that fits the 2 1/2" ShopVac port and has step down sections that will fit almost any hose/tool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here Ya Go!*

I like these SO much I bought 5 or 6 of them for all around the shop and some spares. The hose is lightweight and flexible enough to throw over your shoulder when using a ROS. They come with 2 adapters for all sizes of dust ports.
https://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-0...-2&keywords=drywall+sanding+vacuum+attachment


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

I use swimming pool vacuum hose or the smaller 1-1/2 inch hose from shop vac. It's not soft but it does flex. Too soft and it kinks. For larger hose I use this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M6C4M9J/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 with these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KB82874/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I use a little epoxy to glue the end so they come loose or sometimes just run a small sheet metal screw in over the wire.


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

My ShopVac hose is very light weight, no kinks and not the least bit cumbersome nor inconvenient.
If you ever clean out a wood pellet stove, you will know.


I've rigged some make-do adapters from plumbing parts for things like my little band saw and the 10" Delta chop saw.



Highly corrugated, the hose will kill and fragment all YellowJacket Wasps that you find the time to suck up.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Rege - I thought I was the only one that used pool pump hoses !!!

during my home renovation jobs, I started "curb hunting" for pool hoses
for my big shop vac that I kept out in the yard and ran the hose to the
room - thus eliminating 100% of the "vac-induced" dust inside the home.

I hope that if anyone comes across pool hoses that have been tossed out
to stop and snag it - no telling when it may come in handy.
(or - go to the Box Store and buy it new if you need it right away).

.

.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

RustyPlaneWW said:


> I’ve been looking at the small tools adapter by Rockler, but I’ve seen some folks on YouTube that seem to have dust collection hoses that are pretty darn flexible. Not like the cumbersome hoses that come with the shopvac.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what those types of hoses are? Brands?
> 
> ...


I have the small tools adapter by Rockler and it is the best thing since sliced bread. A fellow woodworker on this forum advised me to buy all my dust collecting hoses and fittings from one company because they are all different. This has worked out better for me.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I use the leftover hose from when we had our heat pump/AC replaced. It's a little cumbersome because of the stiffness but definitely worth using with my ROS when I'm working around the house on patching nicks in the walls, painting, etc. Sander to small hose to large hose to shop vac, duct taped together.


----------

